# Francis off-season trade options?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OK judging by the threads I read from ppl I think the consensus is that Houston fans want Francis out. So why not look at a few possible trade options to get rid of him in the offseason?

1) Allen Iverson
After giving it some thought, I seriously think he's misinterpreted as a shoot-first pass-later and takes bad shots guy. Iverson's got really good court vision. You don't see him make many passes simply 'cuz he has a poor supporting cast. But if any of you watched his play in the olympics and all-star game, you notice that he plays quite well at the point. If he realizes what a one-two punch he'd make in Yao, maybe the former MVP can be a blessing in Houston.
To get him, Houston would likely have to throw in another player and/or pick.

2) Ray Allen
Ray Ray's a great franchise calibre player, but Seattle's not winning with him, so they're open to trade talks. Allen's a smart player, can play both guard positions, and obviously has the one of the best strokes in the game. 
Again, Seattle would probably want Houston to throw in others for the trade to work.

3) Antawn Jamison
Knowing Cuban, Dallas would probably be one of the few teams that would want to have Francis! They've expressed that they want to get rid of Jamison, and I think this probably works as a 1 for 1 trade.
Jamison's not great, but worth considering if we can get him just for getting rid of Francis. Heck, they might throw in another player or prospect too!

4)Corey Maggette
Clippers need a PG, and I can kinda see Francis fitting in with them. Brand is untouchable, Q Rich likely won't be back, so I guess the only other good player worth trading for in that team is Maggette. 
He's a great player, just not sure that we need a SF though. 

5) Top Pick
In 2001, the Grizz traded Shareef for the 3rd overall pick. At the time, everyone was thinking "why would you trade your 20-10 franchise player for a prospect fro Spain"? Well guess what, Gasol's the franchise player of the now winning Grizz team, while reef plays off the bench in Portland. Since we need someone who can contribute immediately, we'd probably get Okafor or Luol Deng with the pick.
Teams that might trade for Francis: Chicago (I think they're sick of drafting), Washington, Charlotte, Atlanta. 

These are just my ideas after brainstorming what's available out there. Let me know if you guys have anymore ideas.
Personally, I'd love to get AI minus the ego. He and Yao can be the next Kobe/Shaq in the league


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

The AI trade is best one, IMO.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Arenas and Stack for Francis and Mobley? I don't know if salaries match


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> Arenas and Stack for Francis and Mobley? I don't know if salaries match


Arenas is from the mold of Francis; Mobley is from the mold of Stackhouse. What's the point?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I like the Ray Allen trade, but Seattle is looking for a big man who can score and rebound in the paint, not an erratic PG. This trade doesn't help them financially or make them a better team. 

If Hubie really feels he needs another star scorer to go alongside Pau and the Grizz need more ticket sales, than how about a Francis for JWill and a resigned Mike Miller? Don't have to explain why Houston does it but Memphis could be reluctant. 

Steve's defense and marketability will be his biggest selling point to any team the Rockets shop him to.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

If we're looking for a superstar PG, let's go with Baron Davis.

AI's attitude, I think, would be the biggest downside. Yes, he played point some over the summer on the Olympic team--quite well, as I recall--sharing the ball amongst a team of all-stars. BUT, could he do it consistently? That's the only question. And honestly, I doubt it. Yes, he could make a great 1-2 punch. But he's an aging, ultra-physical guard. We'd be trading for a chance at a championship with a former MVP. But I think it'd be shortlived at this point. His legs will go soon. He'll lose his speed. He'll beed even more shots to hit 20ppg. All while trying to get Yao more shots. I sincerely doubt that AI would fit here any better than Stevie.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'd trade Francis for any of those. I just don't want A.I., even though he would be better then Francis. Ray Allen would be my 1st choice, then Antawn Jamison who I think coulld help break up the double team on Yao would be my 2nd choice. I love to trade for Okafor. I think Yao and Okafor would be a great front court.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> If we're looking for a superstar PG, let's go with Baron Davis.


He'd be my number 1 choice IF there was any indication that he's available. Floyd's the one that's gonna be let go, not Baron. 



> I'd trade Francis for any of those.


Yes that just about sums up how we allll feel about Francis...
now lets all cross our fingers and hope management does get rid of Francis in the off-season.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

out of those, the only guy i'd want is iverson. he will pass the ball when there are people to pass it too. i'm not sure how him and van gundy would get along though.

i would also like ray allen, but if we trade francis, we need to get a pg. iverson is the only guy listed that can really be a pg.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Honestly, I'd be fine with keeping Francis on the team. Just not as the starting PG. He's a great combo guard. He's a 2 in a 1 body; a scorer on a passing team.

Is it any wonder that he hasn't fit in JVG's system?

Get a real point guard so Yao can become the focal point of the team, as he should be. Do this by whatever means neccessary. Trading him or moving him in the rotation.

I don't care. Just get someone that fits the system.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> I'd trade Francis for any of those. I just don't want A.I., even though he would be better then Francis. Ray Allen would be my 1st choice, then Antawn Jamison who I think coulld help break up the double team on Yao would be my 2nd choice. I love to trade for Okafor. I think Yao and Okafor would be a great front court.


For Jamison? I think Cuban thought the Rockets GM would do it, he would call. Finley is getting older, as is Nash, Francis could replace either in the long run. But I don't see how Jamison is the answer for you guys as he is a smaller PF / SF.

-Petey


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> For Jamison? I think Cuban thought the Rockets GM would do it, he would call. Finley is getting older, as is Nash, Francis could replace either in the long run. But I don't see how Jamison is the answer for you guys as he is a smaller PF / SF.
> ...


We're just desperate to get rid of Francis :laugh: . I always thought we needed a decent PG in return too, but now I'm confident we can pick one up through free agency or maybe even by draft. If Mark Jackson still has it in him next year he can buy us some time. And we can always make other trades.
Lakers won with Derek Fisher, Spurs won with Tony Parker (he was a rookie!). I don't think we necessarily need a star point guard to win, just a decent one who can make good passes and not turn over the ball as much as Francis does.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

So Jamison is the best "big man" option you think Francis could net?

-Petey


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

What the Rockets should really try to do is trade for Emeka Okafor. He has Houston tries and his parents are from Nigeria. Now that sounds very similar to the greatest Rocket of all-time, Hakeem Olajuwon. I think Emeka Okafor is going to be great. He has just so much talent. I have never seen someone block shots like he does other than Dream. He can rebound with anyone in the NBA and his offensive game is better than Dream's was at the same age. Say Orlando gets the #1, they may trade the #1 for Francis. With T-Mac and Francis the Magic would be locks for the play-offs. Plus the Magic allready have Howard and Gooden. Or if the Bulls get the #1, they may trade it for Francis too. The Bulls are one star away from doing some damage in the East. And would the Bulls want Okafor with Chandler and Curry on the team? Same goes for the Wizards. Plus the Wizards have Kwame Brown allrady.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

No team would trade a top pick for Francis.

The Bulls give up the #1 pick for Francis? :laugh:
They could just resign Jamal Crawford and keep a younger version of overrated PG's. Plus they have Kirk Hinrich too.

The Wizards have Kwame and? They would play Kwame at the 5 and Okafor at 4 or Dwight Howard.
Why would they want Francis when they have Arenas who is a lot younger too?

The Magic would trade #1 because of Gooden and Howard? The Magic have one of the worst frontcourts in the entire league and would love to trade Gooden or Howard for something decent.

Francis is not worth the money he will get in the next 6 years or so. 

His play isn't worth the money and his attitude is something that no team would like to have.

Seattle wouldn't trade Ray Allen for Steve Francis. They would probably rather just have Allen's contract expire in 2005.

If you put Francis on the trade block you won't get a whole lot of offers. Francis is already 27 and still an immature punk who has failed to get to another level for many years now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> What the Rockets should really try to do is trade for Emeka Okafor. He has Houston tries and his parents are from Nigeria. Now that sounds very similar to the greatest Rocket of all-time, Hakeem Olajuwon. I think Emeka Okafor is going to be great. He has just so much talent. I have never seen someone block shots like he does other than Dream. He can rebound with anyone in the NBA and his offensive game is better than Dream's was at the same age. Say Orlando gets the #1, they may trade the #1 for Francis. With T-Mac and Francis the Magic would be locks for the play-offs. Plus the Magic allready have Howard and Gooden. Or if the Bulls get the #1, they may trade it for Francis too. The Bulls are one star away from doing some damage in the East. And would the Bulls want Okafor with Chandler and Curry on the team? Same goes for the Wizards. Plus the Wizards have Kwame Brown allrady.


The Rockets would also have to take back Grant Hill due to the huge salary of Francis compared to the value of the pick. Would you really trade Francis for both? Hill's contract has been cuffing the Magic, and it would to the Rockets. Ming and the pick could go for up to 3/4 years without any help (the length of Hill's contract). Even more so Ming and Okafor would be making big money taking up alot of cap when Hill's contract comes off.

-Petey


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

We really do not want Jamison, he can't play defense and I prefer Mo Taylor's game to Jamison. Plus, Jamison's $15 million price tag is equivalent Mo Taylor and Cato's salary combined.

As for Okafor, of course we'd love to have him on our team. He is everything we need to go alongside Yao - a shotblocker, rebounder, hustler, high IQ, takes pressure away on offense; but realistically we have little chance of getting him. 

The Magic would prefer to have Okafor and Hill than Francis. They may be starting anew with the new GM, and may even trade McGrady, but they will try to package picks and Gooden with Hill. Remember, they didn't have to pay his salary this season because of insurance and Hill will retire after the next major injury he has. Okafor - a proven winner and leader, will help this Magic team alot more than Francis will. It depends on alot of factors, Hill's health, McGrady's willingness to stick with Orlando and how Okafors back holds up.

Teams that already have one superstar aren't going to take on Francis, because his biggest attribute is his marketability, not what he will bring to the team. It's a sticky issue with alot of IF's and BUT's, and until Francis proves he can HELP this team win, especially in the playoffs, teams will be reluctant about giving up any prospects or established players for him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> The Magic would prefer to have Okafor and Hill than Francis. They may be starting anew with the new GM, and may even trade McGrady, but they will try to package picks and Gooden with Hill. Remember, they didn't have to pay his salary this season because of insurance and Hill will retire after the next major injury he has. Okafor - a proven winner and leader, will help this Magic team alot more than Francis will. It depends on alot of factors, Hill's health, McGrady's willingness to stick with Orlando and how Okafors back holds up.


With doubts due to Okafor and his back, I think there is a chance the Magic would do that trade. And it doesn't matter of Hill retires. He must sit out 2 seasons in a row without touching the court to come off the books. If he attempts a comeback next season, most likely a team is going to have to wait out his whole contract before it comes off.

-Petey


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I agreed with Petey. If the Magic really wants to keep TMac, they have to produce more in W column, and Steve Francis is a very good candidate for that. A Francis-TMac combo is too lethaltic (sp?) for most teams to handle. Throw-in a nice PF in Juwan Howard, a developing 6th-man in Drew Gooden, the Magic could really make some noise next season. Francis is having a down year but I am pretty sure many GMs/coaches are still well aware of his ability when he's put into different, or more guard-oriented, systems. However, the Magic still need a low-post enforcer if they traded their pick and someone (Grant Hill?) for Francis.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Francis is the most talented pg in the world. His trade value is incredible.
his hype is unbelievable. 
AI, kobe and T-Mac are possible.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Francis is the most talented pg in the world. His trade value is incredible.
> his hype is unbelievable.
> AI, kobe and T-Mac are possible.


The Lakers won't give up Kobe for Francis; nor would the Magic give up T-Mac unless they had their hands forced into the situation (Such as either wanting to leave).

-Petey


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Francis is the most talented pg in the world. His trade value is incredible.
> his hype is unbelievable.
> AI, kobe and T-Mac are possible.


If only every other GM thinks the same way you do...
hell, if only what you said was true....


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> If only every other GM thinks the same way you do...
> hell, if only what you said was true....


all-stars starters (guards) for the two seasons are ......


----------



## The Next Movement (Dec 18, 2003)

Out of that list, I would definitely go with Ray Allan if possible, though I really doubt Seattle would make that trade. 

I really dont think AI would be possible...if Van Gundy doesnt like Francis's attitude, why would he want to deal with AI's.

I just think that it is really hard to get rid of Francis and get a top-class player back. I just doubt that there would be many teams that want him


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> all-stars starters (guards) for the two seasons are ......


Kobe? T-Mac? Iverson? Carter (listed as a foward)? AI was suggested.

-Petey


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Would the Clippers send Elton Brand and Peja Drobnjak to the Rockets for Francis and Mo Taylor? Rox use their $6 million trade exception to make it work.
> 
> Remember, the Clippers GM is Elgin Baylor, and their owner is Donald Sterling. It's all about fattening those pockets, and that's what Stevie will do for them. Mo Taylor goes back to the Clippers, could put up 15 ppg, 7 rpg as a starter. As for swapping the Co-ROY's, the Clippers have always been focused around individual talent so Stevie should fit in well. Brand is everything the Rockets need next to Yao. I like it!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Forget the Wallaces, nobody is scoring on that front line. Well, I guess nobody really scores on Cato and Yao either.. but still.

I don't think LAC would go for it, but Wilcox filled in more than admirably for Brand while he was gone, which makes me think he isn't untouchable.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Would the Clippers send Elton Brand and Peja Drobnjak to the Rockets for Francis and Mo Taylor? Rox use their $6 million trade exception to make it work.
> 
> Remember, the Clippers GM is Elgin Baylor, and their owner is Donald Sterling. It's all about fattening those pockets, and that's what Stevie will do for them. Mo Taylor goes back to the Clippers, could put up 15 ppg, 7 rpg as a starter. As for swapping the Co-ROY's, the Clippers have always been focused around individual talent so Stevie should fit in well. Brand is everything the Rockets need next to Yao. I like it!


Francis for Brand? ohhh yah I'd make that deal any day! But Drobnjak won't fit in with Houston at all, he's a scoring C who takes jump shots and plays poor D. He can't really play with Yao, and won't do too well backing him up. 
Ballscientist actually does bring up a good point - Francis has started the last 2 all-star games, and yet we can't even trade him for good players not on the team, how sad...
And I take back the Jamison idea, he scored 4 pts on Atlanta tonight, how pathetic...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Francis is the most talented pg in the world. His trade value is incredible.
> his hype is unbelievable.
> AI, kobe and T-Mac are possible.


Sarcasm :laugh: 

Why would the Clippers even THINK about that?

You say because of their pockets but they take an overpaid PG and PF for Brand and take on a lot more salary?

That seems not very logical.

I doubt any team will offer something decent for Francis. Only similiar contracts that they would like to get rid off as well.

Iverson seems like the best possibility but I don't even think Philly would do that even if they want to get rid off Iverson.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Francis for Brand? ohhh yah I'd make that deal any day! But Drobnjak won't fit in with Houston at all, he's a scoring C who takes jump shots and plays poor D. He can't really play with Yao, and won't do too well backing him up.
> ...


I think Drobnjak is more for salary matching purposes? He only has 1 year left on his contract.

-Petey


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

how about Francis for Odom and a cake?


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Done.

The cake can play point, average 18 apg passing to Yao.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll make the deal even without the cake.
Wait, I'll make the deal even without Odom!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

How about this trade:
Francis and Mo Taylor for Kurt Thomas and Allan Houston

Then our line-up will look like this:
PG Mark Jackson
SG Allan Houston
SF Charles Oakley
PF Kurt Thomas
C Patrick Ewing.... Oh wait I mean Yao Ming.

And wouldn't it be cool to have Houston playing in Houston?  

(by the way I'm not serious about this trade)


----------



## Justice (Nov 22, 2003)

Your proposals are just getting worse and worse. ). Are you sure you are not the other twin of JVG? Now you can have the houston Knicks. BTW, BigAmare is just hating every rockets player with a passion.

Francis is still a damn good player. I mean, this guy is averaging 20 ppg, 43% FG, 6.3 apg and 6.2 rpg in his career and has been three-time all-star starter. I think he should be able to generate some interests from other teams. If he and T-Mac are on the same team, watch out! I mean, Francis/Mobley combo have won 45/43 games in west and SF/T-MAc could be as lethal as hell.

Francis does have to go. He is a bad fit for Yao's game and clearly the franchise is Yao Ming right now. Okafor will be great for Rockets. Magic needs another superstar to support T-Mac and Francis is probably only one avaiable. For the benefit of Francis, Magic and Rockets, they should talk if Magic lands the first pick.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Justice</b>!
> Your proposals are just getting worse and worse. ). Are you sure you are not the other twin of JVG? Now you can have the houston Knicks. BTW, BigAmare is just hating every rockets player with a passion.


As you can see as this thread dragged on we just got more and more desperate to get rid of Francis... is it too late to make the cake deal?
And you'll get used to bigamare's posts eventually, he somehow ends up in every thread, and is able to bring Amare to every discussion no matter what the thread topic is. He doesn't like Yao very much because he's in denial about Yao being better than Amare :yes: 

A Francis/T-Mac duo does sound very intriguing, I wonder how T-Mac feels about Francis? But sadly I actually think T-Mac handles the ball better than Francis, I don't see how Francis' game can compliment T-Mac's. But if Orlando gives us Okafor we'd gladly take him.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Francis should stay as we all know francis is yao's best friend, and yao is the key in this team hell probably get traded if francis does.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Okafor would look very nice in a Rocket uniform. And Francis would look nice in a Magic uniform. I posted the same trade a while back(Francis to Orlando for the #1). I think both teams would have to lisen. I also wouldn't mind Kirk Hinrich or Eddie Curry, but I don't think the Bulls would trade either one.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> Francis should stay as we all know francis is yao's best friend, and yao is the key in this team hell probably get traded if francis does.


Francis is not Yao's best friend, that's probably Nachbar.
Meanwhile, Yao is Francis' best friend b'cuz Yao wins and diverts attentione away from Francis' poor play


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I think it's moronic to trade Francis for another SG...either keep him or get a PG.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I would only trade Francis if one of three things happend:

1. One of the players he was traded for was a point guard.

2. He was traded for a draft pick that was high enough to draft a
point guard that was ready to contribute.

3. He was traded for a player at another position and the Rockets 
new that could sign a point guard through free agency.

I'm really hoping that in the off-season Jeff and Steve can get on the same page. They need to sit down a compromise. If Steve can understand Yao is the main option and get him the ball, Jeff might not get on him so much. If Steve can't understand that a player over 7 feet that actually has basketball skills and can be an impact player should not be the main option then it is time to trade him. 

I was looking at point guards on other rosters and Francis actually looks good compared to some of the others. That being said if he isn't going to get his act straight trade him and pray they land a suitable replacement through trade, free agency, or the draft. Mark Jackson is a nice backup and I like his veteran presence but I would not want him to be a full time starter on this team.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Francis is not Yao's best friend, that's probably Nachbar.
> Meanwhile, Yao is Francis' best friend b'cuz Yao wins and diverts attentione away from Francis' poor play



WTH, Boki and Yao aren't best friends. Francis and Yao are best friends. I don't think Francis should be traded. At first I did, but now i don't.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> I would only trade Francis if one of three things happend:
> 
> 1. One of the players he was traded for was a point guard.
> ...


I don't think getting back an above average PG will be that big of an issue if Francis were to be traded. I have a feeling that someone with the offensive skills of Howard Eisley-level could satisfy JVG. The bottom-line is whoever PG JVG is gonna get next summer, he must be:

a) Tough defensively
b) Good at making decisions on when to pass the ball to Yao and when to others.

That's all.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> WTH, Boki and Yao aren't best friends. Francis and Yao are best friends. I don't think Francis should be traded. At first I did, but now i don't.


Boki and Yao were really close in their 1st yr 'cuz they were both rookies and foreign, they even played counterstrike with each other while travelling. Francis and Yao are close 'cuz they're tied together by the team, but personality wise they're on opposite ends.


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

I wouldn't like to see Francis go one bit. He is showing signs of greatness and near his peak. It'll be real sad to see him win a championship somewhere else. I'd say keep him and trade Mobley for two good role players. One young shooting guard and one veteran post player who could bring some immediate help.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> I would only trade Francis if one of three things happend:
> 
> 1. One of the players he was traded for was a point guard.
> ...


one of those things would have to happen for to trade francis also. i do think francis needs to go though. i just don't think his game is a great fit for yao or van gundy's game. but it's pointless to trade him if they aren't getting a pg in return. the whole point of getting rid of him is to get a real pg.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If the Rockets trade Francis for a SG, where will Mobley go, and who will be Houston's PG?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> If the Rockets trade Francis for a SG, where will Mobley go, and who will be Houston's PG?


It's a bit risky, but Houston can always pick up a free agent. Jim Jackson was a free agent signing, but he's our starter SF and an important component of the team. Or Houston can make more trades and pick up a decent PG, but that's another topic on its own.
Many of us Rockets fans think Mobley will do well as a 6th man, he can provide instant offense and energy of the bench. 
There's no doubt that Francis, despite his many liabilities, is a great player. The question is whether or not his style of play will fit in with Yao and the rest of the team in the long term.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Boki and Yao were really close in their 1st yr 'cuz they were both rookies and foreign, they even played counterstrike with each other while travelling. Francis and Yao are close 'cuz they're tied together by the team, but personality wise they're on opposite ends.


If you read SLAM the magazine last year's all-star issue was about steve and yao ming and the friendship they developed in how steve has helped yao make the transition into the nba and theyr friends off-court too, francis gets yao ming shirts and all and learned a bunch of chinese phrases oh yeah and he was also trying to plan a trip to china in the off-season. friends?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trip</b>!
> 
> I wouldn't like to see Francis go one bit. He is showing signs of greatness and near his peak. It'll be real sad to see him win a championship somewhere else. I'd say keep him and trade Mobley for two good role players. One young shooting guard and one veteran post player who could bring some immediate help.


I agree with your post except the part about taking back another SG,

How about Mobley to the Knicks for Frank Williams (young emerging PG) and Kurt Thomas. Thomas plays good D and has a pretty mid-range shoot, which can open up the post for Yao.

You start Frank Williams at point and move Francis to SG, where he belongs. If Francis isn't handling the ball so damn much he can't hog it as much. But I wouldn't want to lose his dribble penetration if I were you. Francis' game and hops are great for Houston, you just need to cut him off at his head.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> If the Rockets trade Francis for a SG, where will Mobley go, and who will be Houston's PG?


Draft Chiriaev!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with your post except the part about taking back another SG,
> ...


That's too big of a gamble for the Rockets. Kurt Thomas isn't that big of an improvement over Taylor or Cato, and although his contributions are alot more balanced out offensively and defensively than those two, giving up our best slasher and perimeter defender is too much. Frank Williams is still a big question mark, I'm not sure if Gumby is willing to run this offense through a relatively inexperienced and unsuccessful PG.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> That's too big of a gamble for the Rockets. Kurt Thomas isn't that big of an improvement over Taylor or Cato, and although his contributions are alot more balanced out offensively and defensively than those two, giving up our best slasher and perimeter defender is too much. Frank Williams is still a big question mark, I'm not sure if Gumby is willing to run this offense through a relatively inexperienced and unsuccessful PG.


Less of a gamble than trading Francis for yet another SG, as most posters are suggesting? I'm really surprised at what most Rocket fans consider to be their most pressing needs. If you ask me it's a better PG and a scoring forward without giving up interior D. If you're gonna trade a guard for them trade Mobley, not Francis. If Shaq and Kobe can make it work (they did win 3) there's no reason Yao and Francis can't when they hit their primes.

I agree with the poster who said JVG would be happy with Eisley if he tunred it over less than Francis and got Yao the ball. Williams is unproven but he's shown himself to be smart, cool headed, tough, a decent shooter, good penetrator etc. He's not a flashy passer but he does get the players the ball in good position and our offense had much better movement with him than with Eisley or Ward. Much. He won when he started and he had a very good on/off the court ratio. He won't be a star but he'll be a solid starter in the league when he gets out from behind Marbury.

KT out-rebounds Cato, is a better help defender and only a marginally inferior shot blocker. He's not a good post playter but you hardly need that. However you could use some mid-range shooting, and he's sweet from 15 feet. Who is your best mid-range jump shooter now, Mobley? Is that his strong suit? Not really, right? But you can certainly afford to lose Mobley's slashing with Francis and Taylor.

Anyway, those are my thoughts, I respect your right to disagree.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Well oak said it better than me so let me reaffirm. 

Francis is a **** pointguard.


He can be a good SG.

He plays off Yao Ming pretty Dam Well.

Lose him and you'll be taking a leap backwards.

Take the Ball out of his hands and it give it to a real pointguard - and you have a regular playoff squad.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Too bad you can't get Kirk Hinrich away from the Bulls. I'd love to see him in a Rockets jersey. 

How serious is management considering trading Francis?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Too bad you can't get Kirk Hinrich away from the Bulls. I'd love to see him in a Rockets jersey.
> 
> How serious is management considering trading Francis?


This is coming from a Bulls fan...

Any deal with you guys and I'd like to get Nachbar and the rights to Badiane...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Francis is a **** pointguard.
> 
> He can be a good SG.


honestly, i don't think francis is going to be any better at the sg position. francis is a good player, but his game doesn't change if he's a sg. if he's moved to sg, the only real difference is that someone else brings the ball up the court. francis still needs to dribble a lot and have the ball to play his game. i think that francis can play well with ming because they are both very good players, but that their games don't really fit together no matter what position francis is playing. that's why francis should be traded IF houston can get a good deal for a good pg. if not, they can still be a successful team with francis running the point.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> honestly, i don't think francis is going to be any better at the sg position. francis is a good player, but his game doesn't change if he's a sg. if he's moved to sg, the only real difference is that someone else brings the ball up the court. francis still needs to dribble a lot and have the ball to play his game. i think that francis can play well with ming because they are both very good players, but that their games don't really fit together no matter what position francis is playing. that's why francis should be traded IF houston can get a good deal for a good pg. if not, they can still be a successful team with francis running the point.


I disagree, if he plays SG not only does the offense not run through im at his discretion, but setting up teammates, and running plays are no longer his responsibility.

Furthermore, it allows him to play off the ball and draw defenders out to help Yao when he is doubled, he can do a lot for a team, if he doesn't have to make to many decisions.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Wow. Heinrich is available? If so that should be this teams #1 priorty. That kid would change the face of this team.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Would the Bulls want Mobley?


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Not to rain on anyone's parade--but I'd think that the one player on the Bulls roster that's untouchable is Hinrich.

He's been their best player this year, and it'd be near-impossible to get him away, I'd think.

Of course, if we CAN get him here, I'm all for it.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Hinrich is NOT available. I just said I wish there was some way we could get him. It will never happen though.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I'd love to see the Rockets grab Jameer Nelson....With Livingston and Telfair entering the draft they could probably get him in the late 1st...

Nelson, Francis, Jackson, Cato, Yao with Mobley, Taylor, Nachbar coming off the bench sounds nice...


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

DO NOT TRADE STEVE FRANCIS it will be just like letting sam cassell go you see what he is doing for minnesota. come on you cant let him go just because he has one bad year. Two years ago everybody in houston loved the guy but now he makes one bad decision and everybody wants him gone. I think we owe steve one more year to get his act together he deserves at least that much.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*DON'T TRADE STEVE*

Steve Francis almost averaged a Triple-Double in the playoffs. 20/8/8

The Rockets should try and sign Brent Barry then trade Cuttino and Cato for Rashard Lewis or Marcus Camby. Throw in a pick if need be. Then you could have a starting lineup of:

Barry, MJackson(PG)
Francis, JJ(SG)
Yao, Camby(C)
Camby,Mo,? (PF)
Lewis, JJ(SF)

What is Antonio McDysses health situation like? Is he available and at what price?


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: DON'T TRADE STEVE*



> Originally posted by <b>jdiggidy</b>!
> Steve Francis almost averaged a Triple-Double in the playoffs. 20/8/8
> 
> The Rockets should try and sign Brent Barry then trade Cuttino and Cato for Rashard Lewis or Marcus Camby. Throw in a pick if need be. Then you could have a starting lineup of:
> ...


If Houston and Seattle were to trade I would want Radman instead of Lewis.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: DON'T TRADE STEVE*



> Originally posted by <b>jdiggidy</b>!
> Steve Francis almost averaged a Triple-Double in the playoffs. 20/8/8
> 
> The Rockets should try and sign Brent Barry then trade Cuttino and Cato for Rashard Lewis or Marcus Camby. Throw in a pick if need be. Then you could have a starting lineup of:
> ...


I doubt Denver will be willing to let go of Camby for another perimeter player and a downgrade at center. A lot of teams will be skeptical about offering McDyess long term contracts, I think he will sign with Phoenix in the end for around $4 million, *not* the veteran's exception.

Jim Jackson is more valuable to us than the streaky Rashard Lewis, I don't see us trading for a SF, since Nachbar seems to be coming along fine at that position and Jim Jackson has played amazing during his 40 mpg.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

I think if the Rockets were to trade a Mo or a Cato,it will have to be out east,because I seriously doubt any western conference teams trading for those two. That said,it's teams out there that would like to get a backup C in Cato,but he makes TOO much money.

Trading Francis is a good idea,yet its a bad one. Its good because we dump cap room,bad cuz we would have no point guard.

The Following Photo will show you what the Rockets need to do. 










-Tha Shark,giving his .02


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

^^ stop posting that...hes going to san antonio 
damn wouldnt that be scary


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

If Tmac goes to SA you might as well have them locked in for the championship for the next 12 years. I don't think the NBA him to go there because of that. Tracy Tim and Tony the killer T's.


----------



## davis (May 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> I'd trade Francis for any of those. I just don't want A.I., even though he would be better then Francis. Ray Allen would be my 1st choice, then Antawn Jamison who I think coulld help break up the double team on Yao would be my 2nd choice. I love to trade for Okafor. I think Yao and Okafor would be a great front court.


I still think he have some years left. Jason Kidd is two years ago and he's considered the fastest in the game right now. He didn't really peak until he went to New Jersey.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hitokiri315</b>!
> If Tmac goes to SA you might as well have them locked in for the championship for the next 12 years. I don't think the NBA him to go there because of that. Tracy Tim and Tony the killer T's.


yeah that would be a dynasty


----------

